# wild Forest grown Mulberry and Black Raspberry leaves for shrimps



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have some of the best Wild grown Forest Mulberry and Black Raspberry leaves available for your shrimps.

These are hand picked by me, washed, dethorned, air dried and packed and used in my own Shrimp tanks. OEBTs, Fancy Taitibees, Blue Dreams.

Shrimps attack these leaves as soon as they are dropped in the tanks, they are great baby shrimp food...much more natural than processed/packaged foods. Also a great food source if you need to go away for a day or week.

These are not your run of the mill back garden trees, these are from a 100+yr old Forest where no pesticides, dust or anything else is on them.

Pictured is my two tanks showing the leaves being devoured.

$5 per packet of 8 leaves (3 more than anyone else is giving) Mulberry
$5 per packet of 20 leaves of Black Raspberry.
Postage is $3 extra for GTA.
Anyone outside of GTA please pm me with postal code for rate.

thanks


----------

